
Lego Wants You to Unleash Your Inner Modernist - jamesbritt
http://hyperallergic.com/79417/lego-wants-you-to-unleash-your-inner-modernist/
======
jamesbritt
The Amazon link in the article has an affiliate tag, if that matters to you.

What should matter more is that the price on Amazon, via resellers, is more
than the price via the Lego online store.

Now, I think this is really sweet, but not so sweet I am going to shell out
US$150.

But still sweet.

